# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Site was down yesterday

## David LoPan

Could not get the page to load for several hours yesterday. It did try to take me to a forum that looked a lot like this one.

----------

